# OK Guys I need your help



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi we got our new motorhome (after caravanning) a couple of weeks ago.........we have several weeks to meander down to Spain around Xmas time, so what books would you recommend to help us do this ?

We fancy the Andalucia region of Spain just whiling away the hours pulling up here and there, having a meal before we wander to the next place, we just want to chill after a busy summer season.

I popped into WH Smith today but nothing took my eye, we need help with routes and aires.

Many thanks Briar


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

To start your collection of information look for what's already here on the site.

Try using the search facility.
I put Andalucia into the search box and it threw up 17 threads.
I don't suppose every one of the 17 will be useful but threads such as:-

Andalucia in Winter
and
Southern Spain anyone ??
might be.

A search using other key words will bring other threads to light.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Briarose said:


> Hi we got our new motorhome (after caravanning) a couple of weeks ago.........we have several weeks to meander down to Spain around Xmas time, so what books would you recommend to help us do this ?
> 
> We fancy the Andalucia region of Spain just whiling away the hours pulling up here and there, having a meal before we wander to the next place, we just want to chill after a busy summer season.
> 
> ...


Hi Briar,

Good luck with the trip, (jammy sods :wink: )

Like Gillian has highlighted, there are lot's of stuff on here, such as Aire/Stellplatz downloads for your GPS system, or pushpins for the Autoroute system, campsite database, and wildcamping locations, etc.
Downloads

For books and guides, have a look at Vicarious Books. Have you considered ACSI and CCI. Registration offers you a discount on some European sites, and the latter also means not needing to hand over your passport at the site reception. Very important to us.
Book Reviews

It's all on here somewhere. Happy searching.

Jock.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Books*

Hi

WHSmith? Good heavens no! The local charity shop is a good option. I have found many guide books this way, and found the Cancer Research Shop to have the best selection.

Failing that - the library. I know it is nice to take books with you, but when I was touring with the coaches, I did my "swatting" before hand with library books. The best guiding/tour information comes from local tourist offices, or contact the Spanish tourist office in London.

Russell


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi thanks for the replies..............I have done some searching on the net as I do with most things, I wanted to see if any of you had personal recommendations about books mainly because my Husband will look at books and read them etc but he is not really an internet person, although he was looking at generator info last night on the net for quite a while.

Charity shops good idea Rapido :wink: as I know the book I browsed through in WH was £12.99.

Also thanks Jock the info you have posted is very useful esp the bit about sites and passports.............whilst having taken plenty of package holidays in the past handing over my passport at the reception etc I didn't realise that some sites did this (you learn something everyday LOL).

Once again many thanks to you all it is appreciated.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Briarose said:


> Also thanks Jock the info you have posted is very useful esp the bit about sites and passports.............whilst having taken plenty of package holidays in the past handing over my passport at the reception etc I didn't realise that some sites did this (you learn something everyday LOL).
> 
> Once again many thanks to you all it is appreciated.


Hi Briar,

No problem. I strongly recommend the Aires Guide as well as the ACSI Guide, as lot of sites close for winter, and that's where the Aires will come in handy in towns and villages, (some with mains hook up), *.........BUT NOT THE AUTOROUTE AIRES, based on a personal safety issue.*

ACSI Guide

The Camping Card International can be obtained from any of the membership clubs, eg, CC, CC&C, MCC, AA, etc.

Having not done Spain yet, I am unable to comment or help there.

Jock.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks again Jock you are a star............going to take my laptop with me to our shop and get a few things sorted online.

The link you gave me is saying not found though for the guide but will have a search for it also.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Charity Shops R Us. 

I also buy used books from Amazon from time-to-time, from £0.01 to no more than £2.50. Delivery is £2.75 per book, but all the world's books are available - I got 6 last week for £20, all virtually as new. We then tend to hand them into the charity shop, so everyone wins.

Dougie.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Briarose said:


> The link you gave me is saying not found though for the guide


Jock didn't actually give you a link for that - it's an automatic forum thing which nukeadmin (owner) has installed to drag unwitting and vulnerable members into his dark & dank shop (Outdoorbits....).

Be afraid. Be very afraid.....

Dougie.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Briarose said:


> Thanks again Jock you are a star............going to take my laptop with me to our shop and get a few things sorted online.
> 
> The link you gave me is saying not found though for the guide but will have a search for it also.


Briar,

If you click on the ACSI link, and then choose the Aires Guides on the left hand menu, you will be offered a whole host. I find the Offical Aires guide (green cover) to be very good, and I believe there is an English version, again, from Vicarious Books.

Jock.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

asprn said:


> Briarose said:
> 
> 
> > The link you gave me is saying not found though for the guide
> ...


OOHHpps I didn't know that LOL

Thanks again Jock for all your help.


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

If you are in the camping and caravanning club there winter sun brochure has some good sites and enroute sites. Hope you enjoy your stays as much as we do.

Steve & Briar

as you can see my wifes name is Briar and we had only heard of two others until today


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

sweetie said:


> If you are in the camping and caravanning club there winter sun brochure has some good sites and enroute sites. Hope you enjoy your stays as much as we do.
> 
> Steve & Briar
> 
> as you can see my wifes name is Briar and we had only heard of two others until today


Ohher LOL well my real name isn't Briar but I do sell sweets LOL and I am not joking.


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

As you realise Briarose we sell sweets and have done for last 14 years at outside shows that is how we can get away in winterto enjoy the sun :lol: .


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

sweetie said:


> As you realise Briarose we sell sweets and have done for last 14 years at outside shows that is how we can get away in winterto enjoy the sun :lol: .


Aw well pretty much the same as us then, as we have a confectionery shop in the summer season and we normally are closed in the week from now until mid to late Feb............but it is holding on a bit longer this year with some of the schools being off this week too.

We can't wait to go off for that length of time as in the past with the caravan it has just been a few days here and there and not abroad, both dogs have pet passports so no worries there, all we have to do is plan where and when, I am def going to use the Eurotunnel and at the moment the plan is Spain although I do fancy Portugal too but if you have any advice having done the trips in the winter I would love to hear from you.

Morroco would have been my top choice but is no good as couldn't take the dogs.........my friend did Morocco a couple of years ago and had a fantastic time.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Once through France can anyone help with overnight stops on the way to Spain (Andalucia area) and also Portugal as we are not sure yet which one to head for, I have ordered the Alan Rodgers Spain and Portugal guide.

Perhaps a silly question but does Spain and Portugal have similiar things to Aires (the ones that are* not* on autoroutes.

Thanks I appreciate any help.


----------

